# Ummm .. Piranha Man Juice



## briflikk (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a 240 with 15 piranhas, I have never thought of breeding them but they have been overactive the last couple days, I was just watching them swim in circles and one of the P's released some of his man juice

I had better start reading up on breeding a little more


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool. Goodluck man.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

briflikk said:


> and one of the P's released some of his man juice










sorry but that was funny...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Im pretty sure you cant actually see his "man juice" my red bred more than 3 times and i never saw any juice.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

briflikk said:


> man juice


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I opened this thread with the utmost curiosity... for obvious reasons...









(I thought it was gonna be about me. "Me-me-me-me-me.")


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Im pretty sure you cant actually see his "man juice" my red bred more than 3 times and i never saw any juice.


so can you actually see this man juice or is dw right?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm going to go ahead and say it's safe to say dolphin doesn't have a clue what he's talking about anything is possible.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

HGI said:


> I'm going to go ahead and say it's safe to say dolphin doesn't have a clue what he's talking about anything is possible.


you cant see the "man juice"


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

im not 100% sure but when i transfer my eggs to there tank i get alot of white cloudy stuff in the water and im assuming its his (man juice)dont know were else it would have came from?but again im no expert on this subject take my opinion as just that.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm sure you can see the sperm discharged, just like any other fish when they spawn. Just because you didn't see it happen DW, doesn't mean it's impossible.
Ever caught a perch or walleye in the spring and it dumps a load in the boat as soon as you handle it? Ever seen salmon spawn? It's pretty messy.
You should watch the Discovery channel more often


----------

